# Spider SL 2016 Schmiernippel



## Downhillfaller (9. November 2019)

Hi,
Weiß jemand wie ich die Schmiernippel nutzen kann? Gibt's da einen Adapter? Mit meiner Fettpresse komme ich da schlecht drauf ?.


----------



## trialsin (3. November 2020)

Hast Du mal in deine Unterlagen geschaut die beim Rahmen dabei waren? Eigentlich ist da immer ein passender Nippel für eine Fettpresse dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. November 2020)

Ja danke. Hatte ich dann irgendwann später auch gefunden 👍


----------

